# Reaction to Merional



## Guest

Hi, I posted this question in the IUI section but Kim recommended I try you for an answer so here goes!
(I did look in the archives first honest!)

My wife and I started our first IUI injection today of Merional 150 IU, since the injection Yvette has felt very tired and sick, although she has not been sick.
She looks pale and tired and has slept for a while today but has eaten normally.
I read in the Merional leaflet that Stomach pain and nausea/vomiting could be overstimulation and we should consult the doctor. Yvette does not have stomach pain so I hope its just a harmless side effect for the first time?
I don't want to over-react, and as its Saturday tomorrow I don't know if our fertility expert will answer calls.
Any advice appreciated.

Thanks

Mark & Yvette


----------



## peter

Yvette said:


> Hi, I posted this question in the IUI section but Kim recommended I try you for an answer so here goes!
> (I did look in the archives first honest!)
> 
> My wife and I started our first IUI injection today of Merional 150 IU, since the injection Yvette has felt very tired and sick, although she has not been sick.
> She looks pale and tired and has slept for a while today but has eaten normally.
> I read in the Merional leaflet that Stomach pain and nausea/vomiting could be overstimulation and we should consult the doctor. Yvette does not have stomach pain so I hope its just a harmless side effect for the first time?
> I don't want to over-react, and as its Saturday tomorrow I don't know if our fertility expert will answer calls.
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark & Yvette


I fully agree with what Deborah says

Good luck!

Peter


----------

